# progynova side effects



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello everyone.
I started the progynova 4 mg twice a day yesterday as it was day 2 of af.
My head feels so heavy and I feel so lethargic.
I have been drinking tons of water. Does anyone have any advice on how to deal with the side effects please.

I am seeing my re on saturday 30th May to check on my womb lining and then God willling we will proceed for fet.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi hun

i totally feel your pain! im on 2mgs three times a day and i feel rubbish for 3 hours after each dose. diaarhoea and vomiting, muggy head and a dry mouth. ive started settin my alarm at 5am taking the first dose and going back to sleep. i also take my last dose immediately before i go to sleep. i am finding each day a little easier but it is tough

good luck for your scan hunny, mine is next thursday. seems ages away!!


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

thats  a good idea - I am gonna try taking the pills immediately before bed and at sunrise - good idea.
Good luck for your scan and lemme know how it goes too.
Hugs


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
i have only started my progynova sat so on day 4 and only started on 2mg a day, not had any side effects as yet was your side effects when you were on higher dose, i have to increase mine to 4mg daily thursday. im feeling really tired but work alot so might be mixture of both

kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

Maybe your side effects will wear off as your body gets used to the drug? That's what happens to me.

One side effect I get for the first couple of days is that my sense of smell increases to an amazing extent and I become a kind of blood hound. It's not always nice! But it wears off.

Hope you feel better soon.

x Leaf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks leaf 

kirst x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

That's weird bout sense of smell as I've noticed that too but it hasn't worn off. The dog really stinks and needs a bath but husband won't believe me! He thinks I'm   .I'm not doing myself as I am proudly pupo at the mo!!!

Littlefish


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone first time on the message board, hope im doing it right!!

Im due to start taking the oestrogen tablets today for FET, the brand im taking is climival but I have been on Progynova before. Not concerned about this as they are all the same drug just different brands, but last time I had to take 3 tablets daily then increase to 4. I took them as a single dose, all 3 together and was wondering if I should be taking them throughout the day.

Hope someone out there can help!!

Thanks x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi newyorker - i take my dosage two three times daily my clinic said to take mine about eight two and ten throughout day. be best for youto phpone your clinic as all clinics have diff ways so they might not be same as ours. good luck with treatment and welcome to the board

kkirst x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Kirst, 

Thanks for your reply, I did check with my clinic and they said that either way was ok, but im going to go with the way you suggested, it perhaps makes more sense to get the drug throughout the day rather than all at once.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply,

Newyorker x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

newyorker - your welcome, good luck with tx
kirst x


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

hi everyone

Im hoping to undergo FET later in the year and am just now researching what is involved.  What is this drug?  What does it do?  Does anyone know if its possible to have a successful FET without drugs?


----------

